# Puppy won't play, seems sad?



## Mcluvin

I got a 10 week old GS puppy from a reputable breeder five days ago. Part of why I picked him was that he came to me the most of all the puppies in the litter and would chase balls more. Seemed like a fun little dude. 

He is potty training like a champ, and does super well with the crate. Learned sit in nothing flat, and is a pretty good boy overall. But he just lays around all day, won't come when called, won't chase a ball. Sometimes won't come in from outside. Just lays on the patio and lifts his head when called, then lies back down. If you pet him he'll sit there for a minute and then go lay down somewhere. He isn't affectionate at all.

He doesn't get too excited about walks either. When he does walk he constantly seems to try to cut me off to get me to stop. He stops at any sound and just sits still and looks at whatever it is. Then has to be coaxed to go. 

I give people treats when they approach him and he eats their treat and then moves away and stands between my legs. 

I haven't had a chance to do a puppy class yet, but I'm concerned that I got a dud temperament wise. Anyone else have similar experience with a young (10 week) pup? Does it improve? Could he just be sad from being separated from his siblings? Well puppy check was fine btw, two days ago.


----------



## Dainerra

it's only been 5 days, give him time to get to know you! He has a lot to get used to - new home, new people, new sights sounds and smells.


----------



## warpwr

Just give him lots of reassurance and love. I'm sure he is missing his siblings and mother. 
The whole world is new to him right now. And young pups aren't good walkers.
He really needs a good friend. You. Be patient.

I bet it won't be long before you are wishing he had stayed like this. 
Ours is two years old now and still full of piss and vinegar.


----------



## MadLab

> I'm concerned that I got a dud temperament wise


Maybe the pup feels the same way. lol

What is sad in dog terms? Would you think he was happy if he was excited? To me, your pup sounds like he is calm. When he was with his litter he showed his skills and attraction to you but now is simply adjusting to his new environment. He sounds respectful of you and your space. 

You can't expect a dog to recall to his name at that age. Think about it. A dog takes time to learn it's own name and a recall takes a lot longer to teach so I'm thinking you have some unreal expectations of a pup.

I don't know what is the general consensus on what age to expose a pup to the world and when to expect a pup to go on regular walks but I would wait til the pup is older before bringing him out for walks. 

He first needs to feel safe in your company and in your home before he needs to walk down the street where he will be exposed to humans, dogs, buses, loud noises, children running by etc etc. 

Start looking at this from your pups view and learn about how it will develop and grow. You could use this time to read up some training manuals and literature on dog behavior so you know how to raise this guy properly. As he ages he will show that spark you saw when he was with his litter.


----------



## Cheyanna

You got a Fiona. she is not a dud, but a service dog stud. This is the only dog I ever met who does not get excited for a walk. She is pretty chill too. But give him a chance to warm up. Since you only had him 5 days has he been to the vet yet? Always a good idea to get a once over from the vet when you get a new guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Myah's Mom

Oh my goodness! You do not have a "dud"! What a sweetie pie. He's in his first fear stage, plus everything is new. Get Monks of New Skete and start reading, reading.

Get him on a puppy schedule. That will give him confidence in what is going on each day. Work on 1-2 training skills at a time. "Sit" is easy and "come" at this stage. :wub:

Keep him off grass and dirt. Really important to socialize him outside, a little at a time, meeting new people and vaccinated dogs in safe places.

There is risk with young puppies - risk of a communicable disease before shots complete and bigger risk of not being socialized. Balance is the key.

Love your baby and enjoy this precious puppy time.


----------



## Sri

I dont know how much experience you have with dogs and puppies? This is our first puppy as well. He is 11 weeks old and from what I know, this is what I can tell you:

Ours was the same in the beginning, he just slept all day and didn't have much energy for walks, he would just lie down and look at me while I held the leash. 

Yours is still a baby. And he seems quite intelligent as well as obedient. 

Please give him lots of love. Rub and scratch him everywhere, top of head, behind ears, his jaw.. Think of it more as a massage, rub his legs (gently)also and his paws. This is what I did every morning, and he loved it. Every time he was sleepy he would try to climb into my lap so I had to sit down on the floor and massage him. Now ofcourse he is in the biting stage so I cant do it much.

I hope his crate is close to your bed? I feel at this stage they still want the comfort of their mom and litter mates because ours had the need to place his head close to some part of our body( feet, legs, hands) to fall asleep. He doesnt do that anymore, but he still likes to lie near my feet for his nap while I am at my desk.

Just make sure he is eating well. don't force him, and let him have his rest, they are growing a lot the beginning months. Perhaps he is low energy(as ours is I think) and that is something you might be glad for in a few months . Also , do ask the veterinarian.


----------



## dOg

They need lots of naps, and wake up bigger every time, so let him rest, and before ya know it, he'll be full of it, and you'll miss the slumber fest!


----------



## AngVi

He is just a tiny baby....not sure if your breeder ever took him inside..so he's gone from his family and prob doing his business whenever he felt like it to all these new things and rules.
He's probably so scared and not sure what to do.
Give him time to realize you love him! Shortly you'll be tripping over him because he will never let you out if his sight...?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## k4stles

that seems normal, my pup was 12 weeks old when i brought her home. she acted exactly like your pup. she used to sleep all day and hated walks to the point she would pull on the leash to get back home. now she's 17 weeks old and it's exactly the opposite. now she wants to be outside the whole time. and she bites a lot and gets crazy after meals. your pup is probably getting used to his new environment. lots of love and patience.


----------



## carmspack

talk to the breeder .
find out when and what and who gave the vaccination .
find out when the last worming was done and with what .
the dog may feel off sorts because of these , compounded with a change in homes, an agenda to get going with training - when a time out to readjust , get bearings, new schedule, surroundings, food , water would be in order 

overall too much agenda and judgment "I haven't had a chance to do a puppy class yet, but I'm concerned that I got a dud temperament wise"


is there a health certificate from a vet who examined the dog prior to you taking him home.


----------



## k4stles

Yeah... she's totally healthy and her shots, etc. are up to date. She had boiled chicken, pumpkin and orijen in her previous home. she used to be fed twice a day. she was skinnier when i got her. a took her to the vet few days ago because she had diarrhea and the vet said she had giardia. the vet put her on metronidazole for 5 days, and now she is doing great. but she's always been thin.


----------

